# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  Fire Ball Python???????

## k2l3d4

Ok I am just wondering something... my boyfriend has two female three years olds that are sisters,.... and he said that he thought that they are fire bp's .... Is there a morph that is a fire,... and what are the markings?

----------


## derrabe

> Ok I am just wondering something... my boyfriend has two female three years olds that are sisters,.... and he said that he thought that they are fire bp's .... Is there a morph that is a fire,... and what are the markings?


This link should help you out in your quest for knowledge.

----------

k2l3d4 (06-10-2009)

----------


## k2l3d4

Just checked that out and I think that he has a normal couple of ladies... He ended up getting them for free because one of the sisters had major attitude when she was a baby... The breeder did not want to try and sell them since she did not want to give any one a "bad egg" a few years later and she is a pretty cool little lady.

----------


## jparker1167

im not really big into bp morphs but i wouldnt think a breeder would give away 2 fires cause they where bitters, i think fires are still like $300 not sure tho but 3 years ago they where probably pretty pricey, i would say they are probably normals

----------


## West Coast Jungle

3 years ago they would have been several thousand $

----------


## SUPERBALLS

i think lots of people think they have fires because pics just dont do them justice but in person there is no mistaking them, if it looks anything like my male it might be one, this guy is from the origanal davies line and hes smoking!


i dont mean to toot my snakes horn its just that he cant talk so i will brag for him!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :Very Happy:

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

> Ok I am just wondering something... my boyfriend has two female three years olds that are sisters,.... and he said that he thought that they are fire bp's .... Is there a morph that is a fire,... and what are the markings?


Post pics of the snakes in question :Good Job:

----------


## ang3l3s

yeah!!! let's see some pics

----------


## k2l3d4

I will see if I can get pics of his ladies...... and after actually looking at them this morning and comparing them to the one above... I think that he might have a couple of fire ladies..... He ended up paying 50 for Mel ... and I am not sure about Addy..... She was the one with the attitude..

----------


## greghall

There is more to a fire morph than looks they have to be from a proven line that produces black eyed lucys,when adults they look very different as babies they look almost normal.$300 is cheap most male sgo for $400 to 600

----------


## SUPERBALLS

> There is more to a fire morph than looks they have to be from a proven line that produces black eyed lucys,when adults they look very different as babies they look almost normal.$300 is cheap most male sgo for $400 to 600


thats not true at all! infact when there adults they almost look brighter then they do when there babys!
this is my adult female who laid two BEL's last year so shes proven!!!!!!!!!! but you are right about the rest!!!!

----------


## Jason Bowden

My fires don't look normal.  Gonna breed them this fall.

----------


## briz

Here is a pic of my breeder male and one of his daughter from this year to show how they change.

Dad


Daughter

----------


## k2l3d4

Well the only Pics I have of the ladies are from a phone and are terrible:



These pics are quite dark....... The pic that Superballs put up looks alot like the girls.

----------


## Nagini88

normals

----------


## hawaiianice99

normal.

where did you get it from? and how much did you pay? that will tell you right away.

----------


## k2l3d4

His mom knows a breeder that had a very snippy baby girl (the one in the pic).... money I am not sure about...

----------


## nahual

Some fires are just nicer than others, this is my best female ...

----------


## greghall

here are mine from a proven line first pic is the female she's real nice! second is the male & he's a little darker.

----------


## greghall

> thats not true at all! infact when there adults they almost look brighter then they do when there babys!
> this is my adult female who laid two BEL's last year so shes proven!!!!!!!!!! but you are right about the rest!!!!


Thats what I ment to say as babies they are darker & almost normal looking as the grow they become brighter with every shed.I sure there are some BP sold as normals that are fires but you can never know till the are proven to produce Black eyed lucy's.I would never buy one unless it was from a proven line.

----------


## greghall

> Well the only Pics I have of the ladies are from a phone and are terrible:
> 
> 
> 
> These pics are quite dark....... The pic that Superballs put up looks alot like the girls.


normals very bad pictures,adult female fires would cost ALOT if you could even find one a few grand at least.

----------


## k2l3d4

he got them three years ago at the age of a month or two......

----------


## briz

> he got them three years ago at the age of a month or two......


Three years ago hatchling females would have been a couple grand.

----------


## k2l3d4

heres a pic of her 1 1/2 years ago... still a very dark pic.. she is so light in color she is almost yellow.

----------


## SugarFox03

Very pretty normal girl.

----------


## briz

Definately normal. If you feel otherwise get a true fire male and breed it to her. You will find out on the first breeding.

----------


## k2l3d4

Just wanted to update on this topic.... We just talked to the breeder of his girls.... The mother was captured in Africa already prego with his girls......

Finally got a couple of pics of the girls......







As you can see... she is quite gorgeous... and no there are no plans to breed her or her sister.

----------


## RebelYell83

> Definately normal. If you feel otherwise get a true fire male and breed it to her. You will find out on the first breeding.



might take more then one breeding,,thats like het to het for something bhb has said has takin 40 eggs before the visual,and het to visual can produce all hets

----------


## k2l3d4

> might take more then one breeding,,thats like het to het for something bhb has said has takin 40 eggs before the visual,and het to visual can produce all hets


Thank goodness that there are no plans for breeding the two ladies then.... There is no guarentees what they are since the mother was captured already prego in africa,.... but they are beautiful ladies... I love how the alien heads are only on the front half of the body and then there is the reduced pattern on the back half.

----------


## k2l3d4

Oh ... and this was just an update,... since they were CH I am going with the thought of them being normals....

----------


## Dave79

> thats not true at all! infact when there adults they almost look brighter then they do when there babys!
> this is my adult female who laid two BEL's last year so shes proven!!!!!!!!!! but you are right about the rest!!!!


How are you going to tease us by saying you produced 2 black eyed lucies and not post pics?  Come on man, hahaha

----------

_Ball Clan_ (11-11-2013)

----------

